# Bersa T380 vs T380 CC



## ronmail65

For those of you who own or have a lot of experience with both the standard Thunder 380 (not the plus) and the CC model, can you please expound upon how the models differ in terms of: 

1) grip / having to adjust your grip from one to the other, 

2) recoil / ability to regain sight alignment, 

3) accuracy,

4) comfort / convenience for CC -- is there really a significant difference or just a slight difference between them?

Thanks!


----------



## cclaxton

I love my Bersa Thunder380CC. I evaluated both and the CC won me over with smaller size, lower weight, and features. In terms of grip, I don't feel much of a difference. In terms of accuracy I have not shot the non-CC but I am very happy with the CC. It is one of the BEST for Concealed Carry and the non-CC is bigger and heavier. I am also very happy with target acquisition after recoil. The Bersa I have has flourescent orange rear and front sights, and they make sighting easy. The Trigger is FANTASTIC, too. DA is lightweight too. 

Additional features: flourescent orange chamber indicator, safety/decocker, side mag release. It has a magazine interlock which I don't like and it was easily removed. 

Three downsides: Due to the fixed barrel design the gun gets dirtier than others after range practice...same for non-CC. I clean mine after every practice, but it is easy to clean. Available third-party grips are hard to find. You many need to take a file to the rough edges if you buy new just to smooth the hammer or the slide....that is optional. 

The CC is easy for women to shoot as well. 

Good Luck and Get plenty of training.
CC


----------



## ronmail65

So nobody has shot both of these?


----------



## recoilguy

So what does that tell you?

Are they hard to find?

RCG


----------



## cclaxton

WTS: Bersa .380 Thunder $275 - VaGunTrader.com

Thought I would pass this along if you are interested. Price is $275 for Thunder and includes holster, ammo, two mags.
Sounds like a good deal...check out the price of ammo and a holster and the gun is probably close to $200. Nice two tone.
CC


----------



## ronmail65

recoilguy said:


> So what does that tell you?
> 
> Are they hard to find?
> 
> RCG


They're not hard to find - neither model. But my local range does not have the CC to rent. I'm looking for opinions on how differently it feels to shoot them.


----------



## berettatoter

I had both models, but don't right now. I can tell you that the Thunder 380 was a seven shooter, and the CC model was an eight shooter. That one extra round is handy. The sights on the CC were not as easy to use as the ones on the Thunder, and they were not adjustable either. I did not have issues with either of the pistols, but one does need to keep them clean. As said above by another post, they tend to get dirty and then you may find you will start to have some issues. Mine would run fine, depending on the type of ammo I was shooting, for about 80-100 rounds, then I would get some occassional malfunctions. Both guns are relatively small, so I did not have issues with carrying either model. I would still have them, but I traded them off on the two Berettas, chambered in .380, that I have. These are just my personal observations about the ones I had.


----------



## FLETCH

I have both and see them staying around for a long while. I have no issues with either gun and have carried both guns but do not carry the ccas that is now the wifes gun and she does not share that wery well. That is why i bought my own.


----------



## TGeneC

OK, I'll go you one better. I have and shoot the Thunder .22, Thunder .380, Thunder .380CC and Thunder Plus. 

1. The .22 and .380 are so close to exacly the same grip that you can't tell the difference in the feel of the grip, just that the .22 is lighter. (I bought both because of the cost of .380 ammo) I wear a large size glove (for what that is worth - about $0.01) and the grip is a good size but I do have to bend my trigger finger out a little to get a good fingertip grip on it - trigger nestled in the crease of the first joint. The .380 Plus has a significantly larger grip so I can wrap my hand around and get a good fingertip hold on the trigger. The .380CC has the narrowest grip of the "three" and a much lower profile beaver tail (tang for the perfectionists) so you will have to adjust your grip in just a touch more than the standard .380 - but not by much. 

2. Recoil on the .380 and the .380CC is not exactly the same. The CC is a touch more harsh due to the narrow grip and the fact that the grip panels have no "give" to them, plus the beaver tail is smaller so you notice a bit more jump. Not enough to make much of a difference though. The .380 Plus is heavier and more forgiving. I don't have any trouble regaining sight alignment on any of them, but I'm accustomed to the 9mm so the lighter kick of the .380 poses no issues

3. Accuracy - no issues with any of them. 10 yards, consistent 3"-4" patterns when I'm shooting well. Gun is fine, shooter may have errors...

4. CC is the lightest of the 3, the lower profile back end and small profile sights leave no sharp edges for a "tell" and the 1" width on the grip makes it look like you're carrying a Blackberry in a case - and makes IWB carry comfortable.

And I have no dog in the Bersa vs. the rest of the shooting world fight - I want reliable, comfortable guns but I also have a very tight budget. We have 4 Bersa's for what 2 of many other weapons would cost and the positive feedback from so many owners convinced me to try them. The performance of the first two made the next two easy choices.


----------

